# Breeders in the United States?



## DezernGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good breeders located in the U.S.?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

BasementBettas is the only one I can think of right now (I'm so tired) but I could name a bunch of Canadian breeders lol.


----------



## TankDiveGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Alex Mataj (Polukoff here) is a great breeder, he runs BettaScapes.com. There's also Diamond Bettas in Florida and Basement Bettas, also here in Texas with Alex and i. I'm sure there are others, but I'm new to this side of fishkeeping.


----------



## DezernGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you!

I will be looking into some of these. :-D


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Basement Bettas, Coppermoon, Chard56, Polukoff, Setsuna and Myates are the first ones that I thought of, but I know there are more here.

You could ask in the Classifieds forum, especially if you're looking for something in particular. Or you could ask in the Breeders forum.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought Chard56 was in Barbados?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

No, that's someone with a similar name.... something like Ichard.

Chard56 is in Arkansas, and has some beautiful bettas. I know he frequently sells on Aquabid. Here's a link to one of his photo albums here: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4841


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my favorite breeder and his wife are in the US. i got my rosetail, Todd, from elmo, and he's super active and healthy. my next AB buy is gonna be from one of them :B


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

You want some beautiful fish? Look up Karen Mac Auley or Blackwater bettas on facebook. Karen is one of the leading breeders in the USA right now and the vice president of the IBC. and Jenn Sisk who runs BWB has some gorgeous fish for really great prices!


----------



## DezernGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------

